

How to become your own boss - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19542914

======
dsr_
TL;DR: remarkably lightweight article, mostly a puff piece about one
particular entrepreneur.

General good advice found within: "there are as many opportunities in a down
market as in an up market", "setting up a business you essentially have do
five years of work in one year", and "don't bet the family home".

